# Hitchgathering



## ChrisHitTheRoad

Any hitchhikers gathering planned for 2015 in Canada, USA or Mexico? If not, anyone interested in such event?


----------



## zeox

Ocala starts first week of Feb down in fl.... Where I'm headed now


----------



## ChrisHitTheRoad

Isn't that a rainbow gathering instead of a hitchgathering?


----------



## zeox

Ya... But lots of schwilly kids go .. Its alright


----------



## zeox

zeox said:


> Ya... But lots of schwilly kids go .. Its alright


Waaay better than freezing in Wyoming so I'm game ... Unless anyone has a better spot to be right about now


----------



## ChrisHitTheRoad

Swilly kids? What's that?


----------



## zeox

ChrisHitTheRoad said:


> Swilly kids? What's that?


Haha we drink lol ... More hard core than rainbow kids.


----------



## zeox

zeox said:


> Haha we drink lol ... More hard core than rainbow kids.


Schwilly.... Like hit the schwill...get schwilly haha u know


----------



## ChrisHitTheRoad

No, I don't know, that's why I'm asking.

I'm a European backpacker, not American.


----------



## zeox

ChrisHitTheRoad said:


> No, I don't know, that's why I'm asking.
> 
> I'm a European backpacker, not American.


Ooo I see lol ... Makes a lil more sence I guess..... U on the road now??? Where u headed


----------



## ChrisHitTheRoad

Yea I started hitchhiking in Miami, and I am in Houston now. On my way to California and then going back to Gainesville. Later this year I will go to Latin America.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Latin America sound so exotic & romantic ::fuckinginbed:: Rainbow is not a hitch gathering!


----------



## West

I know a few folks who go to the hitchgatherings. Talked to a TheWindAndRain who started it in the US and he says there won't be one this year unless more people show interest. Reddit.com/r/hitchhiking will have more folks who're aware of the hitchgathering.


----------



## Deleted member 20

What happened to an STP gathering for 2015 where rubbertramps, traincore & hitchhikers can all come together. Lets start thinking about this folks. We can fly the STP flag & gather whenever & where ever we want. Who the fuck is gonna help make it happen?


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Yeah thatd be cool highwayman. Anyone?


----------



## West

Wanna pick a spot on BLM land, close to a yard and highway... Natural water, good campsite. There's my 2 cents. Can't plan my whereabouts this year but intend to be traveling for the bulk of it and would love to show.


----------



## ChrisHitTheRoad

I want it somewhere where it's warm. ^^


----------



## MolotovMocktail

The last one in was in August in California. I wanted to go but didn't make it. @TheWindAndRain said they didn't get many attendees.


----------



## ChrisHitTheRoad

How much is not many? Even with 5-10 you could make it a fun weekend.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

ChrisHitTheRoad said:


> How much is not many? Even with 5-10 you could make it a fun weekend.


I'm sure it was still a lot of fun but the gathering was supposed to be a combination of the hitchgathering and an StP meetup so I think they were expecting more folks. Not sure how many showed up but I just remember TheWindAndRain saying it wasn't many.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Last year was the largest hitchgathering yet as far as ken flannery remembers. It was the largest I know of yet and had 14 attendees. More people came but cOuldn't brave the boulders to actually find our camp. The hardcore folks who were able to climb the boulders numbered 14 over a period of about 10 days.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I met you a few months before it at a McDonalds... I couldn't make it that time, but when's the next one? I'm definitely down to hit it up.


----------

